# Finding a stand



## BHeidemann (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello, I am newly registered to the site but have been reading it for about a month. I recently received an 80gal tank that used to be a in-wall unit. My problem is that I cannot find a good tank stand for it. It is 48"w x 13"d. All the stands that I find with these dimensions are rated for 55gal. The last thing I want to do it put all this time and effort into building my new aquarium only to have the stand collapse under the weight. 

So my question is, where can I find a good sturdy stand with those dimensions? Would a tank rated 55gal support 80 gal? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am sure it would. Just make sure it is real wood. Just o be on the saft side I would also add braces if able to. I am sure it could hold though.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Bheidemann,

Your best bet is to make one yourself. It will in most cases be cheaper and stronger then a stand you would buy. If you are not too good with DIY stuff, you should be able to find local hobbyists that have the desire, tools, and knowledge to help you out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A wrought iron stand for a 55 would also work. The main advantage of making your own is that you could lower the height.


----------

